# Alpine 7375 Cassette Changer



## alpine7375 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a project going on and was seeing if anyone has or knows where I can find an Alpine 7375. I know they're rare but if your out there let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I remember seeing one on eBay, that was a little while back though. I thought to myself, that's really old school.


----------



## alpine7375 (Feb 25, 2014)

I also remember seeing it a couple years back but never seen another. Just hoping someone had one and was willing to sell it. Let me know if you find one. Thanks!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

The guy that was selling the one ebay's username is *alpine-s*. He has had a lot of old school Alpine for sale lately, maybe always... I'm not sure, I don't know him. It does appear it didn't sell though.


----------



## alpine7375 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out, maybe he has one "NIB". Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## alpine7375 (Feb 25, 2014)

Found one.


----------



## Pseguin (Apr 5, 2020)

alpine7375 said:


> I have a project going on and was seeing if anyone has or knows where I can find an Alpine 7375. I know they're rare but if your out there let me know. Thanks.


Hi buddy,

Just want to informing you that I got an Alpine 7375 in my boxes. Maybe this is too late because your last post was in 2014. I got it into boxes since 1997.

I can let it go at low price.

Waiting for your answer

Pascal

Regards


----------



## mescko (Jun 29, 2018)

Pseguin said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Just want to informing you that I got an Alpine 7375 in my boxes. Maybe this is too late because your last post was in 2014. I got it into boxes since 1997.
> 
> ...


I might be interested. How much?


----------



## alpine7375 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pseguin said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Just want to informing you that I got an Alpine 7375 in my boxes. Maybe this is too late because your last post was in 2014. I got it into boxes since 1997.
> 
> ...


Yes I am interested, contact me here.


----------

